# bite discrimination?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Is there anyway to train a dog to not like one person? When I was going to get my dog I told my wife and her mother that I made an audio recording of my mother in-law talking and the dog was being trained to bite anything that sounded like the audio recording. They new I was kidding “kind of”. 
But after thinking about it I think I may be better of with odor discrimination?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

sweaty hands     grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Is there anyway to train a dog to not like one person? When I was going to get my dog I told my wife and her mother that I made an audio recording of my mother in-law talking and the dog was being trained to bite anything that sounded like the audio recording. They new I was kidding “kind of”.
> But after thinking about it I think I may be better of with odor discrimination?


YEP! Don't do protection training...#-o


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> YEP! Don't do protection training...#-o


 
I wasn’t serious,:-\" but what do you think could anyone or has anyone ever made a dog turn on via odor. As you can see I don’t know much, but I think some one could do it. I only need 20 more years of experience before I try to do it.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I wasn’t serious,:-\" but what do you think could anyone or has anyone ever made a dog turn on via odor. As you can see I don’t know much, but I think some one could do it. I only need 20 more years of experience before I try to do it.


My anatolian absolutely hated my neighbor. As a puppy, she would bark at him while he moved sprinkler pipe in the field behind her kennel. My neighbor would tease and throw rocks in her direction which would really set her off. He thought it was funny while she was a puppy but eventually she learned to go over the fence. She could recognize his truck from over a block away. When he would stop on or near our property he had to use a shovel to keep her a way from biting him and she did get in a nip or two.

 Maybe you could get some of your mother in law's unwashed used clothing and pay a neighbor kid to put them on and torment the dog... :lol:


----------

